# Fare un ebuild....

## HexDEF6

Sto tentando di fare un ebuild di un pacchetto:

de-jong-explorer

si tratta di un programmino per generare immagini (molto fico!)

per ora il codice dell'ebuild e' cosi':

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-gfx/de-jong-explorer/de-jon-explorer-0.5.ebuild,v 0.1

 

 

DESCRIPTION="provides a rendering of the Peter de Jong map"

 

HOMEPAGE="http://navi.cx"

 

SRC_URI="http://navi.cx/releases/${P}.tar.bz2"

 

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

USE_DESTDIR="1"

 

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

        >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1"

 

src_compile() {

        emake || die

}

 

src_install() {

        insinto /usr/share/de-jong-explorer/data

        dodir /usr/share/de-jong-explorer

        dodir /usr/share/de-jong-explorer/data

        doins data/* data/

        exeinto /usr/share/de-jong-explorer

        doexe de-jong-explorer

 

}

```

siccome e' il mio primo ebuild ho alcune difficolta':

cosi' il programma si compila e si installa, ma per poterlo lanciare devo entrare nella dir /usr/share/de-jong-explorer 

e se creo un simlink dell'eseguibile in /usr/bin il programma non funziona lo stesso  :Sad: 

idee?

Grazie e ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mettere l'exe in /usr/bin?

Quindi la linea

```
exeinto /usr/share/de-jong-explorer
```

diventera'

```
exeinto /usr/bin/de-jong-explorer
```

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mettere l'exe in /usr/bin?
> 
> Quindi la linea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

avevo gia provato... non funziona!

questo perche' l'exe va a cercare nella sottodir data alcuni file, e se questa dir non c'e' si rifiuta di andare!

Anche se lancio il comando cosi:

/usr/share/de-jong-explorer/de-jong-explorer

non funziona  :Sad: 

prima devo fare un cd nella sua dir, e poi lanciare l'eseguibile

Ciao!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```

src_install() {

         make DESTDIR=${D} install || die                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

}

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> src_install() {
> ...

 

non credo funzioni, visto che compilando il sorgente a mano, se faccio make install mi dice:

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non ho mai fatto un ebuild ma non esiste anche la voce einstall?

----------

## randomaze

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Anche se lancio il comando cosi:
> 
> /usr/share/de-jong-explorer/de-jong-explorer
> 
> non funziona 
> ...

 

Perché non funziona? Che errore da?

...a mali estremi puoi fare un piccolo script o un alias che faccia da wrapper. Penso che:

```

alias dje = 'pushd /usr/share/de-jong-explorer/ && de-jong-explorer ; popd'

```

possa funzionare  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

se avete voglia provate ad installarlo (il programma e' circa un centinaio di k e quindi si scarica velocemente)... il mio problema e' che e' il mio primo ebuild e l'ho iniziato dopo mezzanotte (e quindi con poca voglia di leggermi gli howto!)!!

Comunque se si lancia l'eseguibile senza essere nella dir giusta, va in segmentation fault!

Ciao!

----------

## akiross

ma se il tuo problema e' fare l'ebuild... so che c'e' un programma che facilita il lavoro un bel po'.

se non mi sbaglio e'

*  app-portage/abeni [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.9

      Latest version installed: 0.0.9

      Size of downloaded files: 129 kB

      Homepage:    http://abeni.sf.net/

      Description: Integrated Development Environment for Gentoo Linux ebuilds

      License:     GPL-2

comunque ho aperto un thread tempo fa sull'argomento "fare ebuild velocemente", se cerchi un po' in questo forum lo trovi (non ricordo il titolo del post, sorry... forse era "script per fare ebuild" o cose similil....)

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> comunque ho aperto un thread tempo fa sull'argomento "fare ebuild velocemente", se cerchi un po' in questo forum lo trovi (non ricordo il titolo del post, sorry... forse era "script per fare ebuild" o cose similil....)

 

Intendeva questo

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

proverei volentieri, ma il file sorgente non e' raggiungibile.

----------

## micron

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma se il tuo problema e' fare l'ebuild... so che c'e' un programma che facilita il lavoro un bel po'.
> 
> se non mi sbaglio e'
> 
> *  app-portage/abeni [ Masked ]
> ...

 

Che storia, il thread mi era sfuggito... ora corro a leggermelo!

E' un argomento moolto interessante  :Wink: 

----------

